# First SV cook - Boneless skinless chicken breasts



## sandyut (Jan 5, 2020)

I gave the breasts a little herb salt and pepper rub then vacuum sealed.  Put in 149 degree bath for about 1:45.  was planning on 1:30 but ran over.  they were good, but not quite as tender as I wanted/expected.  Slightly more tender than baked - not sure how I would quantify that.

Should I have gone longer for more tender? 

I used my Inkbird ISV-100W and it worked great.  temps checked and en exact match my my MK4.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 5, 2020)

Couple 2 or 3 hrs is usually about all I do and then hit with searzall.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2020)

I SV breasts at 138...   for about 2.5 hours to thaw and about additional 3.5 hours to pasteurize...

I like adding dry onion soup mix to the bag...

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## sandyut (Jan 5, 2020)

daveomak
  thanks for the link! I lost it from before.  I will give them another shot soon.

Tonight I am trying a NY strip.  I will measure and follow Dougs tables.  I'll post up the results.


----------



## S-met (Jan 5, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I gave the breasts a little herb salt and pepper rub then vacuum sealed.  Put in 149 degree bath for about 1:45.  was planning on 1:30 but ran over.  they were good, but not quite as tender as I wanted/expected.  Slightly more tender than baked - not sure how I would quantify that.
> 
> Should I have gone longer for more tender?
> 
> I used my Inkbird ISV-100W and it worked great.  temps checked and en exact match my my MK4.


I don't fully understand "woody chicken," but it makes some chicken tough. Its like a fibrous muscle anomaly in some chickens that makes it tough no matter how its cooked.

Not saying that it's the cause for you this time, but might be. Try again and your results may be different


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2020)

We’ve not liked the texture of SV breasts. Thighs are good but we just don’t like the texture we’ve got on breasts. Tried multiple times and temps from the recommended sources still nothing fits the bill. It’s like they are too tender. Weird mouth feel.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2020)

We have boneless skinless breasts at least once a week. I SV them with a couple tsp. butter, a couple of slices of lemon & a couple TBS of Montreal chicken seasoning. I go 3 hours at 133, unless they are frozen, then add 1 extra hour to the time. They come out tender & juicy every time. We mostly cube them up & make chicken salad.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2020)

Last night I cubed some up into a home make Garlic Alfredo sauce over Fettucini...    Worked well for me...


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I SV them with a couple tsp. butter, a couple of slices of lemon & a couple TBS of Montreal chicken seasoning.


thats kidna what we were thinking for the second round.  my fist was a bit under seasoned.


----------



## S-met (Jan 6, 2020)

sandyut
, what texture are you looking for from the breast? I am recalling from memory so the times and temps might be off, but 145-155 gives a soft canned chicken texture that would be good for chicken salad or something. Bumping up the temp to 155-165 for 45-75min gives a firmer texture. Still needs a sear in a hot pan/grill in my opinion but a more traditional texture for cooked breast.


----------

